# patching spandex?



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

A bunch of your recommended some Pearl Izumi shorts. I got some. They're awesome.

BUT.... sliding out of my ol' '73 F250 today just before my lunch hour ride, the frayed seat caught my shorts right in the butt and RIPPED A HOLE IN THEM. :madmax: 

If anyone has suggestions or links to how to repair such a thing, please let me know. They're just like new in every other way so I hate throwing them away!


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

I just sew them. I usually develop holes in my spandex after commuting in them during the winter and my thermals that I wear over my shorts just wear holes in them. Good 'ol needle and thread does the trick. I've been wearing a pair that I sewed a couple months ago and they're still good.

But if the hole is too big to sew I don't know if it'll work.


----------



## otter12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I've fixed biggish holes by cutting a patch of lycra from some older shorts, and sewing it into the inside of the good shorts.


----------



## Echs_gal (May 12, 2005)

otter12 said:


> I've fixed biggish holes by cutting a patch of lycra from some older shorts, and sewing it into the inside of the good shorts.


Great idea, all I need to do is learn how to sew.:madman:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

um, technical sewing specialist chiming in here. Use a circle of lycra bigger than your hole and sew it on with a zig zag stitch. Cutting up old shorts is fine.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

formica said:


> um, technical sewing specialist chiming in here.


I was hoping you'd have insight.  But darn it, I threw away my old shorts when I got my new ones! I might drop the shorts off at a local outdoor sewing place, as she called my office w/ work-related stuff and I cornered her on the shorts thing while I had her. She chirped right up about sewing on a heart shaped patch, or one that said "Bite Me" on it. Kinda hard to pass that up.


----------

